# does the weather effect your symptoms?



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I'm just curious how the weather effects our symptoms







Personally, I can' tolerate bright sunshine anymore without getting terrible headaches. Now winter is setting in here in England I'm feeling more tired and my legs and arms seem to ache more - it this coincidence? does anyone else get effected by the weather and seasons in this way? how does the weather effect you?Clair


----------



## alphabetsoup (Oct 16, 2002)

Very much so! I hurt badly with dampness and high barometric pressures. Yuck. I always feel worse in the summer too.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Me, Too! Damp, cold weather is the pits. Fall is upon us here with much cooler temperatures and less daylight hours. I'm not looking forward to the cold winter, but what can a person do about it!? I put the electric blanket on the bed the other night and have already used it to warm the bed before jumping in. It's so nice and "toasty" on those cold feet of mine!! I'm thinking about buying a twin size electric blanket that I can use as a "cover-up" during the winter months when I want to sit and read.In the summer, it's the humidity that works against the Fibro for me. When the barometric pressure changes---I am stiffer and more achey.In fact, I'm so stiff now that it's hard for me to squat down and get back up, etc. And my feet hurt something fierce. Feels like I'm walking on rocks. I am forever massaging my feet and it feels like I have a bunch of knots in the muscles on the bottom of the feet. Even flexing the ankles hurt, but I do it anyway---if I didn't I would really be hurting.It's time to do more slow stretches. I haven't been doing it as faithfully as I use to and I'm paying for it now.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

The heat does me in. Makes my NMH go crazy! I'm having a good spell this week (Hate to say it, just in case I jinx it LOL) and I'm not sure if it has anything to do with the weather or not. That's so hard to tell. I'm hoping this winter treats me better, but this will be the first winter with my Fibro & CFS diagnosis, so I'm not sure how it will go. Feisty, I'm using my heating blanket too! Isn't it the best


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I feel like a walking weatherperson. These past few weeks, there have been tropical depressions around and I ache all over. Can't remember if it's the high pressure or low that causes aches and headaches. The humidy down here also affects my sinuses. It's been a rough year for me. Tania


----------

